# somone double check my #'s real quick? aero's...



## blackbonnie (Nov 1, 2007)

just finished designing my box and i wanna make sure i got the correct length aero's.

my box will be 5 ft^3 net, and i believe i need (2) 6" aero's at 26.4" long a piece to achieve a 30-31 hz (30.7 hz exactly) tuning.

can anyone double check that for me?

any help is appreciated and thanks in advance


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

It's close enough. Win ISD shows it to be 31.4 hertz with that volume and port dimensions


----------



## blackbonnie (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks man, i have never really got deep into win isd so thank you for helping me out. i dont think thats gonna be to big of a difference for me. thanks a ton.


----------

